# Cooler Master Storm Scout



## Darksaber (May 2, 2009)

The CM Storm Scout is the newest additon to the gaming line-up of Cooler Master. It comes packed with a lot of gamer oriented features and mean looks. To top things off, the Scout features a built-in handle so you can carry your rig to that next big LAN party without breaking a sweat.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 4, 2009)

Looks very nice. Now, the 140mm fan on top, is that included or do you supply that? I can see myself grabbing that beast or the sniper to use in a build for a family member.


----------



## Darksaber (May 4, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> Looks very nice. Now, the 140mm fan on top, is that included or do you supply that? I can see myself grabbing that beast or the sniper to use in a build for a family member.



All fans in a review are included  No point in installing additional ones ^^.

cheers
DS


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

I have the CM Storm Sniper. Amazing cases 

I want to thank DS for your review. It was one of the reasons I bought it. Only you seemed to realise against EVERY other review, how you can daisy chain up more fans to the controller


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2009)

Dark this case is $110 MSRP not $70. Alex I told you to daisy chain but I wasn't sure because I did not know how much wattage the Storm Sniper Rheobus could take.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the review!

it look like CM has done it again. Great case, packed with tested solutions for air circulation and cable management! Nice looks, too!


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Alex I told you to daisy chain but I wasn't sure because I did not know how much wattage the Storm Sniper Rheobus could take.



Dont think so 



DarkSaber]Besides the usual cables to connect the top I/O to the mainboard there are three other cable sets said:


> I don't like the fan controller on the storm sniper it only takes 2-pin fan headers and no aftermarket fan comes 2-pin the retractable





alexp999 said:


> They've got it completely wrong, lol.
> 
> DS even commented about it in the review he did that they dont label the extra fan connectors very well, here is a shot of how the controller works from the manual.
> 
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> still 5 fans (probably can't daisy chain extras without knowing how many watts) and 1 pot.





alexp999 said:


> You right, you could daisy chain, but as to how many i dont know, I would imagine it can take at least 5 200m LED fans.
> 
> I only need two or three more anyway
> 
> It will be great when I leave it on overnight, no more crawling to the back, just a flick and twist and itll be dark and silent




?


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

My point was just that you said you were the one who told me to daisy chain, when in fact I told you thats what you could do 

Which I found out from DS's review, and the manual


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2009)

check the thread again.. you mentioned nothing about daisy chaining until I brought it up Dark didn't mention anything in that quote about it either. maybe you got it confused. Daisy Chaining in this case would be to run 2+ fans on 1 molex to the rheobus.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Well my point was just that you could use the "daisy chain" (that comes with the case) to connect more fans


----------



## Darksaber (May 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Dark this case is $110 MSRP not $70. Alex I told you to daisy chain but I wasn't sure because I did not know how much wattage the Storm Sniper Rheobus could take.



I just mentioned that the case is 70 dollars cheaper than the Sniper  I did mention the 109.99 price tag.

cheers
DS


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2009)

Looks like another good case with a cheapo plastic front on to me.Why do they keep doing this.

Nice review though.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 5, 2009)

Darksaber said:


> I just mentioned that the case is 70 dollars cheaper than the Sniper  I did mention the 109.99 price tag.
> 
> cheers
> DS



oh i'm sorry, I misread.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 5, 2009)

Thanks DS. Whats the major differences between this one and the sniper that causes it to be 70 bucks cheaper?


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

On board fan controller

2 x 200mm fans

Proper metal handles

Better drive bays

Made better IMO.

More clearance above mobo

Thats just what I can tell between owning a Sniper and comparing to DS's review of the Scout


----------



## Icejon (May 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> On board fan controller
> 
> 2 x 200mm fans
> 
> ...



The Scout is so much smaller than the Sniper as the Scout is a mid tower and the Sniper is a really large mid tower.  I think the Sniper is around 2" shorter than the HAF 932.  Having seen both in person, it is like a Scout could fit inside the Sniper shell easily.  While Sniper is a much larger chassis, I have to give Cooler Master credit for having such a sweet black interior.  

One question to the OP: Is the paint in the interior hard and heavy duty?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 6, 2009)

I cannot believe Cooler Master did not include rubber or silicone feet they used plastic? I can't even remember the last time they used plastic feet on a case and no dust filters on the side panel seriously the one in the front panel cost about $40 cents they couldn't include 2? I do like the hard drive rack it supports 1.8", 2.5" and 3.5" hard drives and the usb ports are spaced out.

by the way Cooler Master is releasing the Gladiator 600 soon which is a light version of the Storm Scout it should retail between $70-100


----------



## alias4603 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Lack of headroom rears it's ugly head.*

Thanks for the great review. I liked it so much I went and bought a Storm Scout. I have a Haf 932 already for another computer so I wasn't surprised by how well the case was put together and finished. Unfortunately, as DarkSaber predicted the lack of headroom above the mobo proved a problem. Not enough room (none) for my Zalman CNPS9900 cooler and their fan. Guess I trundle down to Fry's tomorrow and exchange it for another case. What a shame because this is a beautiful case.


----------



## Izliecies (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a question - does the bottom fan of side panel window fit when the PSU is installed?


----------



## alias4603 (Nov 7, 2009)

I didn't add fans to the side panel but didn't see any reason I couldn't. It was designed with this in mind and the PSU should fit nicely under the fans.


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 7, 2009)

Izliecies said:


> I have a question - does the bottom fan of side panel window fit when the PSU is installed?



Yes.


----------

